# RIP Maggie, 5 Years Old



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Maggie. I'm sure she will be dearly missed.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry! This must be so hard for you, I don't know what to say except that Maggie was beautiful and I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Your story bought tears to my heart.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beauty she was...I am so very sorry....RIP sweet girl. xxoo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, how tragic!!!!She is so beautiful. I'm so so sorry. Godspeed Maggie.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, Maggie was beautiful and much to young to die so tragically. I would hope that anyone reading this will learn that if your dog is not reliable on the recall, perhaps keeping them on a long line is the best.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... Rest in Peace sweet Maggie!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry - So very sad.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maggie, what a beautiful girl she was. Thanks for reminding us of the dangers to our dogs when they are not under our control.

My thoughts are with you and your family, especially "Maggie's kids" who will miss their golden friend.


----------



## Winston-Paybacks (Feb 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. She was a beautiful girl. and a little advice. do not blame yourself. I know that is much easier said than done, but everyone makes mistakes, and sometimes things happen that can not be prevented or that is totally out of our control.

Our girl Honey does not listen if she sees something to chase. No amount of calling will get her to come back. No amount of working with her changes her. It is just her. And a couple of times she has gotten out. We found the bdest way to get her is drive up and open the car door as she loves to ride. Luckily we live on a little travled street.

Seven years ago this year I listened to the "hype" about proHeart6, the 6 month heartworm prevention injection and I deicded to switch my golden boy Hunter (in my avatar) to it. It killed him. Only after his death did I research and find it was causing adverse reactions left and right, killing dogs constantly. And 10 months after his death the FDA made the pull it. I totally blamed myself--if only I had stuck with what I had always used, etc. I no longer blame myself....but it recently came back on the market after being "reformuylated" and I willnever, ever use it again.

I met a guy at the vet who had let his Gordon Setter ride in the back ofhis pick=up it's entire life. At age 10 the dog suddenly jumped out, Luckily the guy was going very slow and the dog ended up with a broken bone in his shoulder and road rash, but had to take steroidinjections every few weeks to keep mobile. He never dreamed the dog would jump out--and it didn't for 10 years. You just never know.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please dont blame yourself, I know easier said then done. She was loved by your family and kids. Years ago I had a golden exactly like that and unfortunately she died the same way. It happened right in front of my husband. She got away from him. 
The pictures are some great memories of her, so when you think of her, I hope that you remember those times instead of that last day. In time the pain will lessen and I hope your guilt will also. 
My heart goes out to you because the pain comes out in your post. (((HUGS))))


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - thank you for reminding us of the importance of the recall even through your grief. Accidents happen, please do not blame yourself.

Godspeed sweet Maggie, run softly at the bridge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So Very Sorry, Maggie was beautiful.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Godspeed Maggie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie was so beautiful.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of this tragedy. Poor Maggie and poor you too of course. She was so beautiful. RIP Maggie.


----------



## whiskaz (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you all, very much.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Please don't beat yourself up. I too lost a golden to being hit by a car. She was only 6 months. Unfortunately things happen. I made my mistakes and I worked hard to not let it happen the next time. 

I do know where small children are involved, training the dog sometimes does not get done as well as it should. I remember my dog growing up. 

Maggie was BEAUTIFUL, and she loves you. I really like the b & w pic with your child. Just gorgeous. 

Take care, welcome and stick around 
Ann


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Maggie...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry to learn of your loss of Maggie, what beautiful pictures you have to remind you of her as time passes though. She will always be with you in spirit and in your heart. RIP Maggie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hopefully others reading this will learn from your tragedy. I have also lost a beloved dog to being hit by a car and it is one of my greatest fears now! My thoughts are with you and your family. She was an absolutely gorgeous girl.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maggie ,she was a beautiful young lady. My prayers are with you and your family,


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry - it's one of those days that you re-run in your mind and so wished you could run back the clock.

I just pray that her death will teach others how important recall is and that she's teaching even at the rainbow bridge. Say hi to Duke, dear Maggie. 

Give yourself and your kids and family a big hug from me. And, yes - she was very beautiful.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Maggie, such a beauty. I am so sorry for your loss and for the loss to your children. It is obvious they lost their best friend.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Maggie, so tragic

Sleep softly Maggie


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

My condolences for your loss. William and I will say a prayer for Maggie tonight.


----------

